
Thoughts on the Bitcoin Hard Fork - ryosua
http://www.ryanyosua.me/bitcoin-hard-fork/
======
pdog
Hard forks are a feature of cryptocurrencies. Their overall impact is broadly
positive.

In fact, Bitcoin Cash and Ethereum Classic bring some benefits and increased
competition to the main blockchains, so we'll probably continue to see hard
forks of Bitcoin and Ethereum.

~~~
ryosua
Agreed.

